

ESPN: Yes Were Having World Cup Streaming Problems - Randgalt
http://recode.net/2014/06/26/espn-yes-were-having-world-cup-streaming-problems/

======
dmarlow
There's always univision

------
kierank
Web video is killing television...oh wait.

------
Randgalt
Doesn't Ooyala do video for ESPN?

